# Garantie im Alternate Outlet



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

Hallo BeQuiet! Team, eine kurze Frage. Habe ich die üblichen 5 Jhare Garantie auf mein neu erworbenes P10 550Watt, auch wenn ich es als "Gebrauchtware, Rückläufer" oder wie auch immer im Alternate- Outletshopping bestellt habe?

Gern auch Privatnachricht. Danke


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Gern auch Privatnachricht.



Lieber öffentlich denn andere User sind sicher auch an der Antwort interessiert.


----------



## micsterni14 (30. November 2014)

Nur, wenn ich mich nicht blamiere!

Aber gegen eine original CD von Civilization 2 gebe ich gern die Auskunft weiter....


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo micsterni14,

leider können wir auf gebrauchte Ware keine volle Hersteller Garantie gewähren.

Bitte habe hierzu Verständnis.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## micsterni14 (1. Dezember 2014)

Bedeutet in diesem Fall für mich genau was??

Geht man von einem Rückläufer direkt als "gebraucht" aus?

Also bleibt nur die Gewährleistung von Alternate?


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Also bleibt nur die Gewährleistung von Alternate?



Genauso sieht es aus.


----------



## micsterni14 (2. Dezember 2014)

...naja gut, dann weiß man ja wo man sich in Zukunft nicht umzusehen braucht....


----------



## Threshold (2. Dezember 2014)

Im Alternate Outlet?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Da merkt man recht imposant dass es durchaus oft absolut keinen Sinn macht mit aller Gewalt zu versuchen ein paar Euro zu sparen. Besonders bei einem Netzteil halte ich das für absolut unangebracht.


----------



## LudwigX (2. Dezember 2014)

Der Spruch passt hier überhaupt nicht. Er würde nur passen, wenn das NT eine Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit von 100% innerhalb des 3. bis 5. Jahres hat.
Und das ist doch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Ganz im Gegenteil: Er hat eine relativ hohe Chance, dass das NT die 5 Jahre überlebt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalles bei seinem P10 ist schwindend gering, allerdings könnte ein Ausfall fatale Folgen haben.

Denn BeQuiet müsste im schlimmsten Fall (sein PC geht hoch oder sein Haus brennt ab ) Schadensersatz leisten, hier aber nicht.

Man kann aber wohl sagen dass ich hier etwas Schwarzmalerei betreibe und niemanden zu Nahe treten möchte.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe bisher nur von drei  P10 gehört die in Rauch aufgegangen sind.
Keine Ahnung von wie vielen. 
Das eine ist aber auch herrlich in Rauch aufgegangen.  Da sind gleich ein paar Feststoff Caps hochgegangen.
 Sah geil aus.


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Dezember 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Da merkt man recht imposant dass es durchaus oft absolut keinen Sinn macht mit aller Gewalt zu versuchen ein paar Euro zu sparen. Besonders bei einem Netzteil halte ich das für absolut unangebracht.



Passt fast genausowenig wie die erste nun geänderte Version


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2014)

Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken.
Das P10 geht so selten kaputt dass es schon fast komisch ist.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo micsterni14,
> 
> leider können wir auf gebrauchte Ware keine volle Hersteller Garantie gewähren.
> 
> ...


Keine volle Garantie=Garantiezeit läuft ab Erstverkauf/Herstelldatum oder ihr lehnt sie vollkommen ab?
(Ersteres kenne ich von diversen Herstellern, letzteres eigentlich nicht)


----------



## NuVirus (5. November 2015)

Wollte das Thema mal wieder hoch holen, eine Antwort wäre schön bin beim Suchen auf das Thema gestoßen da ich mir für nen 2. PC evtl günstig Hardware im Outlet schießen will.

Wenn nur Alternate Gewährleistung gewährt wären das dann  24 Monate und nach 1/2 Jahr Beweislastumkehr?


----------

